# how much would it cost to start up....



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

professionally? really wana do this instead of what im doing now. Had enough,just wanna detail cars! so,how much am i looking at?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

its cost be around 10k upto yet and i still dont have all the things i need.

one thing i will say if you are going to start only buy once! dont buy cheap stuff
it WONT last!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

If you do a search, theres plenty of info on starting on this site. About 90% of the people who say they are going to do it never actually do though as the "fad" wears off.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Best bet is to build up slowly. I have yet to spend anything near 10k but then I don't use a van and am always supplied water and elec as carting water round kills mpg and I have yet to meet anyone that wants a genny pumping out fumes and noise for 12hrs on their property.

That also depends if you are taking into account constant refresh of consumables like pads and cloths, the biggest outlay imo.


----------



## Reflections (Aug 6, 2009)

Affection....seems you have headed the way I am going, I currently deal in cars mainly under £5k as a hobby/side business but the bit I love the most is the detailing. Many people who have bought from me have commented on how clean the cars are and the fact they look "as good as new". Since I have started machine polishing them as well as everything else (Used Best of show for the first time last week...wow!) the cars sell so much easier.

Anyway I am looking to go into the detailing side on a more full time basis as I feel I am now getting to grips with the whole process and whats needed etc, I mainly use swiss vax and would not buy/use cheap alternatives. There are not many people doing it to a professional standard in my area.

Set up costs of £10k sound a little high, unless most of that is for a new/newish van. Good luck anyway mate, as someone said 90% dont make it....lets hope we are in the other 10!!! 

Ben


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

£10k is unrealitic, buy wisely, if you want a van then your costs will shoot up, otherwise I think it will stay relitively cheap.....


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't forget insurance!!!!!!

Tax, accountancy etc. Alot to think about.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The main thing is to make sure you have a market for your services... the number of pro detailers has shot up in the last two years. There are only so many customers and a lot of the ones who used to get details done are doing it themselves. I'm sure some pros can confirm or deny this hypothesis


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

probably best to start as a side-line first, build up some clientele and then make the move when you feel there's enough work to keep you going.. :thumb:


----------



## Reflections (Aug 6, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> probably best to start as a side-line first, build up some clientele and then make the move when you feel there's enough work to keep you going.. :thumb:


Exactly what I am doing, selling cars is becoming harder and harder these days, especially for traders like myself who offer no finance etc..I have always stayed in and around the £5k mark for cars and have been either lucky or just good at what I do.

I have 4 customers booked for there cars detailing at the min :detailer: and I am treating is as a side business for some extra cash and to improve my skills.

One word of advice from a :newbie: like myself is invest in some panels from a scrappers to try your first lot of machine polishing and read up as much info on the subject as you can. (one tip is to 50/50's on the panels to show customers what kind of correction they can expect)

Already having a business helps me as I can just operate using the same accounts etc but setting all that up is not as hard as you think.

I started out by doing everything but machine polishing on my cars and got my process refined and techinques down until I was confident with all aspects and getting good results. I then moved to machine polishing later and found some of the techniques and skills I had got helped me on my way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

i have setup recently and have not spent near 10k! accountancy,insurance,tax man,ni,tools,there is loads to think about! i was not happy at my job so took the risk of setting up and i have to say it has taken off alot quicker than i thought,me and 1 othercompany cover a 80miles radius(i live in very north scotland) his prices are extortionate and the work is average,im usng products from autoglym/megs/dodo juce/poorboys/chemical guys/autosmart/valet pro and more,im making qute a profit and the cars are never finished until 100% perfect,

my advice to you,just do it,if you find the customers you will never look back!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

good luck dawn i think you will do fine,one thing i would try for aswell as a van would be a unit or some were inside as an alternative,not everyone has a garage .:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

If you want to set up "profesionaly" as you say, you can easy spend 10k+ on set up in the first year alone.

Ok not If you set up as an "odd job bob" weekender, doing out the boot of your car... But let's face it that's not how a "profesional" company opperates, is it. 

Dom's advise is good IMO, research your market, the car enthusiasts are doing more and more them selfs with the introduction of g220s and how easy it is to get the products and info to do so.

We deal mainly in the top end of the market now purely down to the fact the enthusiast side is down so much on 2 years ago, but offering a high end service carries a lot to pay for so your business portrays this.

Oh not to mention the kind of money you will have to spend in some decent exposure to get the ball rolling enough to make a living.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

got a spare 3 hours??

then read this :thumb: :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987


----------



## diamond service (Mar 6, 2010)

griffy08 said:


> i have setup recently and have not spent near 10k! accountancy,insurance,tax man,ni,tools,there is loads to think about! i was not happy at my job so took the risk of setting up and i have to say it has taken off alot quicker than i thought,me and 1 othercompany cover a 80miles radius(i live in very north scotland) his prices are extortionate and the work is average,im usng products from autoglym/megs/dodo juce/poorboys/chemical guys/autosmart/valet pro and more,im making qute a profit and the cars are never finished until 100% perfect,
> 
> my advice to you,just do it,if you find the customers you will never look back!!


thats exactly what im doing in 5 weeks!! hope it works out!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

and the point of digging up this thread?...


----------

